# Modern muscle



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Modern muscle*

By RICK ROMANO December 6, 2004








Imagine Motor Sports Inc. is converting
2004 Pontiac GTOs to 1970 Chevrolet 
Chevelles. Each will sell for 
$80,000 to $100,000.​

Automobile nostalgia circa 1970 is coming alive thanks to a Port Washington company that has been restoring muscle cars for the past five years. Imagine Motor Sports Inc., formerly Aloha Automotive Service Inc., is under new management and taking on a brand new limited production run converting 2004 Pontiac GTOs to 1970 Chevrolet Chevelles. If all goes as planned, Imagine will produce a minimum of 80 Chevelles through at least 2005. Each vehicle will sell for $80,000 to $120,000.

David Chamberlain of Mequon, Imagine’s new owner, says the autos will be for the serious enthusiast.

"This will attract individuals who have reached a point in their life where their hobby or passion is the collection of cars," Chamberlain says. "Many of the maturing baby boomer audience grew up in an era where hot rods and muscle cars were pervasive and they have reached a time in their lives where they want to recapture some of their youth."

Those buyers may also want the autos for a combination of practical reasons as well.

"We think there will be a very strong interest from individuals who like the modern conveniences, performance, reliability and safety of the new cars and their burning desire for the styling cues from a previous time," Chamberlain says.

One version of the limited production models is being made with a standard drive train and engine based on the 2004 GTO produced by the Australian division of Pontiac. The more expensive version will include a 454 cubic inch engine to reflect the original 1970 Chevelle. Chamberlain says he has had a five-person crew working eight hours a day on the prototype that was produced in June.

"We’re doing a complete makeover of the body, replacing many of the panels with carbon fiber panels," Chamberlain says. "We’re also doing a bit of interior modifications, wheels, tires and some other mechanical upgrades."

The prototype was part of a June 5-11 national tour sponsored by Hot Rod Magazine, which actually inspired the limited run production.

"In April of 2003, the publisher had a rendering of a retro-look Chevelle and was trying to spur interest in building a modern muscle," Chamberlain says, adding that the Port Washington shop made contact with the magazine. "The rest, as they say, is history," Chamberlain says.

If this limited run production is successful, Chamberlain says his business will seriously consider producing other muscle cars.

"There’s definitely a market out there," he says. "We have had lots of experience in restoration. We have the staff with the right skill set and we certainly have the equipment and facility to transition into this type of work. It would be a natural extension of our capabilities."


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

I saw pictures of their "70 Chevelle" using the Goat...it's awful in my opinion. I can't see how many people would be it.


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

*70 chevelle from a GTO*

I saw the pictures of this conversion in HOT ROD. Just awful in my opinion; not sure who would buy this conversion.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Ick.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

reading this was a waste of my time, thanks alot that was two minutes of my life i will never get back...........retro is out.....regardless of what ford thinks........the schmuckstang....so on and so forth.......y waste money on a 100,000 dollar car when you can go junk yard hopping a find an origional for about 1/20 of the cost and have the pleasure of restoring it yourself.


----------



## Mykdiver (Dec 30, 2004)

I agree, the pics I saw were very ugly! The GTO looks fine as it is.


----------

